# I have a sick fish... Can you ID the problem.



## peewee790 (May 26, 2007)

Hi,

I recently had a bout with ICH. I followed the advice of a fellow member and treated with Nox-Ich. I don't know if I was too late or the little guys couldn't take the treatment. I lost a total of 8 fish.  Rummynose Tetra's and Tiger Barb's.
There are 4 Rummy Nose tetras that look like they are fine and are acting normal. The Tiger barbs are not. This guy really looks like he's fighting. Here is a picture of him. Can you ID the problem? I've been reading some threads and fear it's TB, Dropsy or ????
The water is in great condition. 0 Ammonia, 0 nitrites, 7.1 ph and 7.0 nitrates.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow thats a lot of swelling.

Dropsy or internal parasites.


----------



## peewee790 (May 26, 2007)

do you know what I should do? This is my first experience with something like this.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, it looks like both pop-eye and dropsy. Both of those conditions are caused by some other pre-existing condition, and sorry to say that usually when they hit that point, there isn't much you can do. 

You could try to move him into his own tank and do daily water changes, and perhaps try to deworm him, but it's hard to tell what the outcome would be.


----------



## peewee790 (May 26, 2007)

Dang it! Is he contagious? I have a Kuhli loach named 'pinky' I really would be devastated if something were to happen to him because of something that could have been prevented. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I can't really tell from the picture, but if the scales are pineconing (dropsy/pinecone disease), it is indicative of internal organ failure and the fish is a goner. Some causes for dropsy are contagious, some aren't. If you have had all the fish in the tank for a few months, it probably isn't a contagious condition, but use your best judgement.

Sorry. Having diseased fish sucks.


----------



## peewee790 (May 26, 2007)

Thank you Minsc! He looks like he's really suffering.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

peewee790 said:


> He looks like he's really suffering.


Poor guy. If you think he's really suffering, your best measure might be euthanizing him, even though it's hard.

Not to be morbid, but here are a few of the more humane ways to do it, if you decide so.
Fish euthanasia

Sorry.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Get a small 1 gal container and float the container inside the community tank. Make sure the container has good surface area for gas exchange. Treat the fish with Medi Gold or Jungle's anti-bacteria med if possible. Also add Maracyn Two and Tetracycline to the container for two weeks. You'll want to change 50% of the water daily by using the tank's water. Add Amquel or equivalent to control ammonia. DO NOT allow uneaten food in the water for more than 3 minutes.

I think the fish can be saved, but you must treat immediately. You must change the water daily.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

the plumping sure looks like dropsy. isn't dropsy incurable and usually results in the death of the fish? i have kouhli loaches too.....they're like the most hardy fishes in my tank, although i never reallly see their presense cuz they're always hiding


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Dropsy is when the kidneys fail and fluid accumulates. It's a symptom not a disease.

Antobiotis will not help and are dangerous. Please don't use them.


----------

